# Favorite kind of bow?



## just_tim (Sep 10, 2005)

my favorite type of bow is the longbow. :wink:


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

vote for it then


----------



## just_tim (Sep 10, 2005)

compounds seem to be real popular.
not that I have anthing aginst compounds, its just I like longbows better


----------



## bobzila (Sep 9, 2005)

i like longbow and componds but i like flat bows more :angel:


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

Whats a flat and horn bow?


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

thanks for postig that ??/i have no idea`


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

AJ008 said:


> Whats a flat and horn bow?


lol, a flatbow is a little shorten than a longbow and has wider limbs. with this design u can make a bow out of almost any wood dependng on bow lenght and limb width

a horn bow is also a caled a composite bow. the core is made out of wood, horn on the belly and courses of sinew on the back. the bow is pullet in to massive reflex (sinew contributes to that) so some hornbows are almost like a circle when unstrung. also it has siyah (i think thats how u spell it) which r add on static recurve, glued on. 

these bows are pretty short i know they are 48" but others are shorter or longer. shoot over a half mile :thumbs_up


----------



## antihippie101 (Sep 7, 2005)

*compounds*

i like compounds
but enjoy shootin mi own home made self boy


----------



## X Killer (Mar 7, 2005)

I started on a recurve but now that i have switched to compound i'm never going back

:rock-on:


----------



## falleneagle (Feb 16, 2005)

FLAT BOW  what is that lol


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

flatbow has wide limbs and is...flat


----------



## falleneagle (Feb 16, 2005)

o ok well then thank u.


----------

